# PFR and BM Cross Breeding?



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone know what you would get if you mixed PFR cherries with BM cherries?
Would it produce ugly offspring or would you get a mix of PFR/BM, or even a hybrid of both?

They are the same species after all, but mixing different variants of the neos (ie. fire reds with blue velvets) typically produces rather ugly and muddle-coloured shrimp.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

MDT said:


> Anyone know what you would get if you mixed PFR cherries with BM cherries?
> Would it produce ugly offspring or would you get a mix of PFR/BM, or even a hybrid of both?
> 
> They are the same species after all, but mixing different variants of the neos (ie. fire reds with blue velvets) typically produces rather ugly and muddle-coloured shrimp.


Hey unrelated but did you happen to post this question on Reddit also?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I believe you get a mix but majority would be pfr


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

DunderBear said:


> Hey unrelated but did you happen to post this question on Reddit also?


yes that was me lol


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

MDT said:


> yes that was me lol


Haha okay I was just wondering didn't think anyone else used Reddit.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a cross I have done lol. My description is a really really red shrimp. not full grown yet so im not sure how glossy it will be. 2 babies left at about 3-4 months old now.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, so you didn't get any wild type or brown babies yet? Can you tell if the shell pigment is even like PFR or more broken up like lower grades? Or does the red flesh fill out any cracks and essentially hides any imperfections in the shell? Oh man I am so curious as to how they turn out to be. I also wonder about the rostrum. Is it more elongated like the PFR or short like BM? Wonder if whether it's a dominant gene or you get a cross of both. So many questions...


----------

